# Check Engine Light due to overfilled oil?



## .:S (Sep 24, 2007)

I just purchased a new (for me, its a 2005) Jetta from my local VW dealer. After about 180 miles on the road, the check engine light came on. I pulled to the side of the road, turned off the car and waited for a bit, then turned it on again just for it to come on again. It was a saturday, so I couldn't take it in to the dealer, so I tried investigating. I opened the hood and checked the oil. It was overfilled by about 1/4 quart. I drained the oil so that it was back to the right spot on the dipstick.
Now the check engine light has not gone off, I assume that this has to be cleared in the computer, but I was wondering if this has fixed it or there is something more that needs to be done. Is it possible for overfilled oil to cause the check engine light to go on?
Thanks!


_Modified by scott.sturges at 3:07 PM 3-1-2009_


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: Check Engine Light due to overfilled oil? (scott.sturges)*

Overfilled oil will damage your CAT, and your CEL will come on.


----------



## 08Rabbit1 (Jun 30, 2008)

Overfilled by 1/4 quart won't do anything. You need to check the fault codes.


----------



## jpcallmotor (Sep 17, 2008)

When you checked the level was the engine hot, or did you let it sit at least 20 mins. before you checked? 
Check the codes.


----------



## wagen6 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: (jpcallmotor)*

i myself researched this before, what i found out was that many vr6 guys fill exactly 6qt even tho our cars, by the car manual standards take 5.8, so thats a constant .2 quarts increase and no one has trouble, i know i dont. so a one time addition of .25 wont cause anything. 
Something similar happened to me, i got the code "catalytic below efficiency threshold" thinking i would need a new cat, but after driving it, cause i didnt have the cabbage at the time, the light went off and never came back on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
good luck


----------

